# CJ walleyes taste bad lately...comments.



## wallyman

I don't post here very often but do read threads regularly. something has come to my attention that has me concerned. I catch a fair number of walleyes at C J Brown every year and have for the last 20+ years. It seems that in the last several years that the eating qaulities of these fish has declined. Has anyone else noticed this? 

The flavor of the fish I've had lately closely resembles the typical flavor of late summer Catfish. I thought it was just me until I made a shrimp and fish soup for my girlfriend and thought the walleye would be the highlight of the meal. She loved the soup but picked the fish out and said it tasted like Catfish, which she doesn't like. WTH, I've caught walleyes all over the place and have never had that reaction from someone eating them. I've fried them and there is a similar taste. These ar 17-20 inch fish caught from May until late June that shouldn't have a fishy taste at all and certainly shouldn't taste like catfish.

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Intimidator

I'm sorry but I have not run into this from the fish in CJ or in the "City Limits"! 
If you go back through the CJ thread you will see that I caught Walleye all throughout last year but they all are treated the same way...I keep them as cold as possible and on ice when out of the water, I clean them as soon as I get home, I soak them overnight in SEA SALT, I rinse them in cold water, and I eat them or vacuum seal them with no issues!
My family is also very particular when it comes to fish...they do not like Cats or heavy fishy tastes....they have not complained about a Walleye meal yet!


----------



## wallyman

I do the same as you do. I can't understand why they would taste that way. I've caught walleye my whole life and have never experienced this. I'm really concerned if it's just me but don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## TomC

Cut all the greyish meat off the inside/bottom of the fillet and the red meat i see. I do this to all the eyes i catch including the ones out of the GMR and have never had an issues with them tasting bad. I do this to all the cats i catch and dont have issues as well. When i do the cats i end up with 4 nice clean white pieces of meat when im done doing 1 cat.


----------



## downtime8763

Intimidator said:


> I'm sorry but I have not run into this from the fish in CJ or in the "City Limits"!
> If you go back through the CJ thread you will see that I caught Walleye all throughout last year but they all are treated the same way...I keep them as cold as possible and on ice when out of the water, I clean them as soon as I get home, I soak them overnight in SEA SALT, I rinse them in cold water, and I eat them or vacuum seal them with no issues!
> My family is also very particular when it comes to fish...they do not like Cats or heavy fishy tastes....they have not complained about a Walleye meal yet!


Same here and I will soak the cats in butter milk before battering and it helps as well.


----------



## triton189

Please send all your frozen CJ walleye to the address noted below. I think I need to investigate this for you


----------



## sady dog

caught 5 eyes in mid june on the hump...i think 3 years ago?? tasted like mud..


----------



## easytobeme03

If after filleting fish it tastes like the lake then you are missing some fat or red meat when you clean them. Thats true of any fish on any lake


----------



## socdad

Hey; maybe youre catching those old walleye you know the ones that lost their teeth and grew whiskers


----------



## Big Joshy

yeah its probably not you but the fish. certain lakes do have worse tasting fish. I dont eat fish out of buckeye lake because they taste like mud to me. I did a taste test and had identical 17 inch saugeye caught 1 day apart and never frozen, just thoroughly chilled. The first from indian lake and the second one from Buckeye. I fried them with some seasoning and no breading in the same pan, and presented them to my wife to taste.

She knew right away which was which and described the buckeye fish as a more mushy texture and more "muddy" taste. Someone who didn't eat alot of fish might not notice the difference but my freezer is always full and we eat a lot of different fish from alot of places. Im convinced that there are certain lakes that the fish just don't eat as well as others.


----------



## wallyman

I've eaten walleyes out of CJ for over 20 yrs. and have always handled them properly. They immediately go on ice and are frozen in ice at home. It's only been in the last few years that the mud taste has come to my attention. I've caught Walleyes and Saugeyes in other lakes that don't have that taste. I can understand cutting out the lateral line and trimming off fat on larger fish but not on a 17" Walleye. Something is "fishy".


----------



## triton189

Big Joshy said:


> yeah its probably not you but the fish. certain lakes do have worse tasting fish. I dont eat fish out of buckeye lake because they taste like mud to me. I did a taste test and had identical 17 inch saugeye caught 1 day apart and never frozen, just thoroughly chilled. The first from indian lake and the second one from Buckeye. I fried them with some seasoning and no breading in the same pan, and presented them to my wife to taste.
> 
> She knew right away which was which and described the buckeye fish as a more mushy texture and more "muddy" taste. Someone who didn't eat alot of fish might not notice the difference but my freezer is always full and we eat a lot of different fish from alot of places. Im convinced that there are certain lakes that the fish just don't eat as well as others.


I will say the Saugeyes in Indian are the best in my opinion! I think they even taste better then walleye out of Erie. They have a firm textrue and almost a buttery taste. I think a lot has to do with the diet of the fish.


----------



## saugmon

The mushy,smelly,mushy fillet symptoms sound like the same as the people reported 5-6 years ago at grand lake st marys from the ice.Most of us know what happened to grand after that. I hope it's not the same for cj or buckeye.I have yet to encounter any such foul tasting saugeye from indian.


----------



## Intimidator

saugmon said:


> The mushy,smelly,mushy fillet symptoms sound like the same as the people reported 5-6 years ago at grand lake st marys from the ice.Most of us know what happened to grand after that. I hope it's not the same for cj or buckeye.I have yet to encounter any such foul tasting saugeye from indian.


Indian would be the next in line for a GLSM outbreak...shallow and overly fertile with houses etc lining the lake!
CJ is deep and is flushed quite regular, it is not inhabited by thousands of homes dumping lawn fert and septic...the inlet still has grass fields and woods which help to contain run-off from the farmers fields. The area farmers have already entered the future of farming unlike the Amish!


----------



## Intimidator

wallyman said:


> I've eaten walleyes out of CJ for over 20 yrs. and have always handled them properly. They immediately go on ice and are frozen in ice at home. It's only been in the last few years that the mud taste has come to my attention. I've caught Walleyes and Saugeyes in other lakes that don't have that taste. I can understand cutting out the lateral line and trimming off fat on larger fish but not on a 17" Walleye. Something is "fishy".


OK, unlike Erie, GLSM, Indian, etc the Walleye of CJ have switched to their new food of choice...Shad!
Shad Stink...period! Maybe this is your "Fishy" taste/smell that I draw out with sea salt, or have gotten used to!...Of the 70 or so Gators that I caught last year, all of them contained shad of various states of digestion! 
CJ has not had a major shad kill since 2002...shad have had the perfect conditions in CJ and have been spawning 3-4 times throughout the year...the Huge Shad were spotted last week spawning already in the north end.
CJ had a decline in Perch and alot of the Natural Minnows until the "Friends Of CJ" started adding cover to the lake after Hurricane Ike! 
Now the natural baitfish population and the Perch are making a serious comback....STILL, THE ENTIRE LAKE IS FILLED WITH SHAD... from 1 inchers all the way to the KING KONGS....and the Gators love them! CJ Gators have been following the schools of shad along with schools of WB and BIG CRAPPIE...all of these Predators are forming BIG schools and following the massive schools of shad...the young WB tear into the schools and the older larger wiser fish enjoy the fruits of the WB labor! The Gators have started to modify their hunting while food is plentiful, they can be caught in their normal hunting grounds or by finding a school of shad...if you do, be prepared for anything!

CJ is a Tier 1 Walleye Brood Lake, which means it will always get the most Fingerlings stocked every year! CJ will get roughly 250,000 each year and get any extra produced...with a 3% survival rate that means only 7500 will live to legal size....if more fishermen like yourself start fishing elsewhere then there will be just enough Gators for those of us that do not seem to have a problem with the fish from CJ!!!
GOOD FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## Big Joshy

main forage for saugeye in almost every lake is shad. especially Indian. doesn't make the fish taste bad. Unless the shad are eating something nasty


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Joshy, whens the last time you have had buckeye eyes? I only ask this cause i rarly eat fish, but since my uncles(loves fish) freezer was empty of fillets last nov. ive started to keep them from buckeye for him. Up until then i was releasing all of my fish. My aunt has been cooking them for him and she has even said to me that they are the most mild fish shes ever had and she cant even stand it being cooked in the house most of the time. said it doesnt even stink up the house when she cooks the eyes ive been giveing them. 

Now these fish have all come from cold water. And i usually just pour ice over them in the bucket and set them out back with a iid on them until morning then fillet them. LOL actualy usualy a fish or to still kickin in the am.

Ive never had cj brown walleye, but prefer 15-18 saugeye over any fish if i am going to eat them. even over any lake erie walleye ive ever had.

Walleyeman that really sucks ur experimiting the bad tasteing fish, I know fish is a staple in alot of peoples diets, and its always nice to be able to go down the road and get it urself


----------



## Big Joshy

Yeah im not saying that buckeye lake fish are bad and you shouldnt eat them. Im saying ive had saugeye from 6 or so different lakes in the last few years and the buckeye lake fish are the worst of them IMO. Now the worst saugeye is still going to be way better than most of the fish that people buy at the store. To me the cold water thing doesn't make a difference cause the worst tasting fish that caused me to stop keeping them from buckeye years ago were all through the ice. They were terrible, the one that I kept about a year and a half ago for that taste test wasn't terrible just not as good as other places around.


----------



## Intimidator

Big Joshy said:


> main forage for saugeye in almost every lake is shad. especially Indian. doesn't make the fish taste bad. Unless the shad are eating something nasty


I'm so happy that at least someone caught on!
Now, for those that say CJ is MUDDY, they should also say Indian is GIN CLEAR! CJ is rarely muddy...it is stained/fertile!
People have totally different tastes, some seem to be able to taste(??) things others can't, I enjoy all of my CJ Gators along with many others, nothing wrong with anyone who doesn't...it leaves more for those who enjoy it!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Big Joshy said:


> Yeah im not saying that buckeye lake fish are bad and you shouldnt eat them. Im saying ive had saugeye from 6 or so different lakes in the last few years and the buckeye lake fish are the worst of them IMO. Now the worst saugeye is still going to be way better than most of the fish that people buy at the store. To me the cold water thing doesn't make a difference cause the worst tasting fish that caused me to stop keeping them from buckeye years ago were all through the ice. They were terrible, the one that I kept about a year and a half ago for that taste test wasn't terrible just not as good as other places around.


 Gotchya! Knew u werent saying they were bad to eat. Just didnt want you to not keep them from there if ya havent tried them recently. Like i said i dont eat fish much at all. LOL give me a good steak or a pizza! 

Its funny how peoples tastes are so different from one to the other.


----------



## Intimidator

We are starting to see the same effects in lakes that are shallow and that are very rich in phosphorus...they tend to heat up in a hot summer and issues start arising!


----------



## wallyman

The fish I'm referring to were basically post spawn males caught in shallow(6 ft. or so) water in late May to early June. I have caught and eaten Walleyes from the lake that were fine eating and I do like to eat fish, including Catfish. I just don't want Walleyes that taste like Catfish.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I think they taste "different" not quite "bad" 
Best eyes are from canada, next erie, and CJ is at the bottom of the list. I have to agree they do have a muddy/fishy taste.


----------



## Intimidator

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I think they taste "different" not quite "bad"
> Best eyes are from canada, next erie, and CJ is at the bottom of the list. I have to agree they do have a muddy/fishy taste.


You're just a "spoiled" Brat!!!LOL


----------



## troutski

I wonder if blue-green algae maybe the culprit. GLSM, Lake Erie, and several other lakes in Ohio have recently experienced blooms that affect water quality. By August, water quality is poor in my opinion.

According to the WI DNR, "Concerns associated with blue-green algae include discolored water, reduced light penetration, taste and odor problems, dissolved oxygen depletions during die-off, and toxin production. Discolored water is an aesthetic issue, but when blue-green algae reach bloom densities, they can actually reduce light penetration, which can adversely affect other aquatic organisms both directly (e.g., other phytoplankton and aquatic plants) and indirectly (e.g., zooplankton and fish that depend on phytoplankton and plants). "


----------



## homebrew

Sorry to revive an old thread, but I have noticed the fish from CJ taste and smell "funny". I don't really call it muddy, more spicy or moldy, like blue cheese. I just did some online searching and found a substance called geosmin as responsible for this type of taste. I can smell it on the water as well as in the fish. Maybe I'm extra sensitive, but I will guarantee you that I can tell if a fish came from CJ just by smelling it. Before I ever caught enough fish to eat from CJ I watched Walleyejigger toss back an awesome bag of 'eyes at the boat ramp. I asked him why and he said he doesn't eat them because they taste like mud. I thought he was crazy then, but I came to be a believer.


----------



## homebrew

http://flyguys.net/fishing-information/muddy-tasting-fish


----------



## fishslim

Might be all that plastic structure there laying in. just kidding


----------



## Intimidator

homebrew said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread, but I have noticed the fish from CJ taste and smell "funny". I don't really call it muddy, more spicy or moldy, like blue cheese. I just did some online searching and found a substance called geosmin as responsible for this type of taste. I can smell it on the water as well as in the fish. Maybe I'm extra sensitive, but I will guarantee you that I can tell if a fish came from CJ just by smelling it. Before I ever caught enough fish to eat from CJ I watched Walleyejigger toss back an awesome bag of 'eyes at the boat ramp. I asked him why and he said he doesn't eat them because they taste like mud. I thought he was crazy then, but I came to be a believer.


The bad taste is probably from all that "funky" beer you drink!....you've destroyed your taste buds!lol

I don't keep ANY fish from ANY lake in the summer..I think they all get mushy...my freezers are filled when the fish and water are cold....just a personal preference!


----------



## Salmonid

I was at the spillway yesterday am poking around and the smell coming through with the water was a mix of death, vomit and raw sewage and so overbearing I lasted about 3 minutes down there, I was gonna post a question about it but this thread opened a door for me... LOL No fishing for me just looking for shad for catfishing tonight

Salmonid


----------



## Flathead King 06

Salmonid said:


> I was at the spillway yesterday am poking around and the smell coming through with the water was a mix of death, vomit and raw sewage and so overbearing I lasted about 3 minutes down there, I was gonna post a question about it but this thread opened a door for me... LOL No fishing for me just looking for shad for catfishing tonight
> 
> Salmonid


Mark that spillway gets that way ever year! It's terrible, but with shallow water, direct sunlight, over growth of vegitation and little to no flow (stangant water) what more can be expected. It's the worst I have seen it in recent years though. Just driving up croft road from under the train trestle you can start to smell it... it would choke a maggot.


----------



## backlashed

homebrew said:


> http://flyguys.net/fishing-information/muddy-tasting-fish


Great link, it mentions the geosmin breaking down under acidic conditions, so soaking your fish in buttermilk would help.

I've tried many times to eat fresh mackerel and always found it fishy. I was told by the cook at a seafood restaurant on Hatteras Island that bluefish and mackerel are good if: 1. they are consumed within 24 hours 2. kept on ice 3. trim away all dark meat/fat 4. soak them in milk.


----------



## Intimidator

I guess you can also soak the fish in plain old table salt (which is acidic) to neutralize the geosmin.
mineral or sea salt which contains minerals would be alkaline.


----------



## StumpHawg

This is interesting, kept a few gators and crappie after bcc tourney and my wife said these taste funny.... I noticed smell and taste and thought something was off, maybe I'm just used to certain waters but I swear they didn't taste like other waters....


----------



## BuckIfan09

I had a friend in California tell me to soak overnight the filets in whole milk if they were a gamey or fishy type. Also, to cut the underneath at throat where the gills come across from each other and let it bleed out. The meat will be cleaner and white with less blood spots. This is great for gators, but I find it works with all fish, especially with perch and crappies. Just some tidbits given to me over the years.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

There has to be something else besides Blue/Green algae for those of you that "taste a difference"....if that was the case, you wouldn't be able to stand to eat the fish from GLSM, Indian, Buckeye, Loramie, or any other of the shallow lakes in Ohio.
We had a family fish fry 2 weeks ago and my brother-in-law had Gators from Erie and my Spring time Gators from CJ...and none of our families could tell a difference.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

I hereby volunteer to help "judge" any and all walleye fillet "problems"; PM me to arrange taking possession of any "doubtful" 1s...and I EXPECT you to get ahold of me ASAP !


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Intimidator said:


> There has to be something else besides Blue/Green algae for those of you that "taste a difference"....if that was the case, you wouldn't be able to stand to eat the fish from GLSM, Indian, Buckeye, Loramie, or any other of the shallow lakes in Ohio.


i've got saugeyes from buckeye, alum, and griggs and cant tell them apart(and those are broiled/grilled, not tossed in spicy batter or hot sauce).. so i dont think its an algae issue either.. I do either keep my fish alive or on ice though.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Uh, I`m still waiting...the Fry Daddy`s about to burst into flames...PM me ASAP !


----------



## EnonEye

Since this isn't the first time I've read/heard this complaint I'll chip in my 1/2 cents here... I've had eyes from CJ, Indian, CC, Erie, Maumee, not to mention Mosquito, and Pymatuming as well as eyes from up in Montana and couldn't tell the difference from any of them. With that said I also believe it's all in the prep before they die, while cleaning and food prep stage with the most important during the cleaning stage. If you're not particular about cutting out the fat/red meat areas, blood, rinsing thoroughly, pat drying and freezing properly they can certainly get fishy (oh yea these ARE fish). I've also heard that same comment about the crappies out of CJ and with that said I'll take any and all crappies anyone wants to donate to "gettin in my belly." 
You'd 'think if the eyes were no good out of CJ the pro tournament held there a couple weeks ago wouldn't have kept what was caught for a club fry considering they have a lot of lakes to pick from, no?


----------



## 9Left

There is a very distinct taste and smell difference in the fish that come outta cj versus anywhere else


----------



## Intimidator

Please pass the word to everyone...all of the fish in CJ Brown are unfit for human consumption and must not be taken from the lake. They are toxic and smell...the ones of us that fish CJ frequently will let everyone else know in 10 to 20 years when they can resume taking fish home again!lol


----------



## Flathead King 06

I am 26 years old and have fished CJ all my life. I fish for cats, crappie and whitebass and take my fair share each year of them. If there were truely anything wrong with any of the fish I believe the ODNR would be a little more concerned. Each body of water will have its own individual smell and taste to the fish. As others have said previously it's all in the way a fish is prepared from the water to the table. 

I regularly eat catfish, at least 5-10 meals a month of it (I know its not recommended to each that much, but I like fish), and I would think if there were anything harmful in the waters, the cats would be the first to have it in them. I can attest that CJ fish do have a unique smell which is typical of the lake water... every lake has this, and as the water gets warmer you will notice it more. I have taken many cats from Indian and GLSM and they each have their own smells if you really pay attention, it's indicative to the water and surrounding areas that dump into the lakes. That's not saying the meat is bad, it will just have a hint of whatever is in the water... hence the ODNR Consumption Advisories posted each year.

I can say though, that if you do not prepare the fillets by removing all the yellow tinted meat (fat and oils) and the darker "red" meat you will retain the oily fishy taste I believe everyone is talking about. Some lakes being more fertile than others will produce fish with an over abundance of "fatty" flesh which in turn if it is not "cleaned" properly or not handled properly in transition from lake to table can taint the meat. Just my 2 cents guys, its not rocket science.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

NO, Enon Eye, old "buddy", you WON`T take any fish out of CJ that just "anybody" offers ! I OFFERED 1st ! Go catch YOUR OWN ! As for the REST of you, Intimidator`s RIGHT, you should IMMEDIATELY PM me and within the 72 hrs it will take Sears to deliver the brand new chest type freezer, just drop off all those "bad" fillets. BTW, I darn near burnt down the house leaving the Fry Daddy plugged in that long WAITTING on y`all !


----------



## EnonEye

Lowell now you know there's no walleyes in CJ to catch so quit hoping for handouts. And no crappies over 7 inches either. I'm feeling now that since this tHread revived in the summer the heat is probably the cuprit here. Personally I keep nothing from mid-June until water temp gets back down into the 40's in the fall. Just catch enough to keep you through that summer spell.
All I know gentlemen is anytime I fix fried or baked eyes or craps from CJ my wife falls in love with me all over again and she doesn't like ANYTHING that doesn't have tomatoe sauce dripping off of it.
If all the rest of ya'll want to catch and release it won't hurt my feelings though. What the heck some people don't like the food from Olive Garden or a good whisky either


----------



## Intimidator

EnonEye said:


> Lowell now you know there's no walleyes in CJ to catch so quit hoping for handouts. And no crappies over 7 inches either. I'm feeling now that since this tHread revived in the summer the heat is probably the cuprit here. Personally I keep nothing from mid-June until water temp gets back down into the 40's in the fall. Just catch enough to keep you through that summer spell.
> All I know gentlemen is anytime I fix fried or baked eyes or craps from CJ my wife falls in love with me all over again and she doesn't like ANYTHING that doesn't have tomatoe sauce dripping off of it.
> If all the rest of ya'll want to catch and release it won't hurt my feelings though. What the heck some people don't like the food from Olive Garden or a good whisky either


BAM...now you're talkin'!
I like Bay Breeze seafood restaurant in Springfield also!


----------



## fished-out

One other thing I don't think anyone has mentioned. All larger or older fish can contain impurities in the form of chemicals accumulated from the water over time. This means smaller/younger fish have less and often taste better. Another reason to let the big guys go.

If you must keep the larger ones, you should know that these chemicals tend to congregate in the fat around the lateral line. By making two cuts about a half inch long on either side of the lateral line at the tail of the filets, you can then simply pull the filet apart and this section of the fish will literally come out like a zipper. You'd be amazed at how this simple act can improve the flavor.


----------



## homebrew

Mr. Enoneye...I personally revived this thread and I assure you that the last time I cast a line you were present. It has nothing to do with the heat. I just happened across an article that described what I smell and taste from CJ. 

The good news it, you can have any and all fish I catch from there. I don't think there is anything "wrong" with them per se. I suspect it is something to do with my personal taste buds and olfactory system. Some people can't stand the taste and smell of cilantro. Some people's piss doesn't stink after they eat asparagus. I'm sure it is genetics.

I am certain CJ is cleaner than Indian Lake, but the Indian Lake fish taste much better...to ME.


----------



## Intimidator

homebrew said:


> Mr. Enoneye...I personally revived this thread and I assure you that the last time I cast a line you were present. It has nothing to do with the heat. I just happened across an article that described what I smell and taste from CJ.
> 
> The good news it, you can have any and all fish I catch from there. I don't think there is anything "wrong" with them per se. I suspect it is something to do with my personal taste buds and olfactory system. Some people can't stand the taste and smell of cilantro. Some people's piss doesn't stink after they eat asparagus. I'm sure it is genetics.
> 
> I am certain CJ is cleaner than Indian Lake, but the Indian Lake fish taste much better...to ME.


I actually can't stand cilantro....I also have an asparagus garden and my body processes all of the vitamins!


----------



## 9Left

homebrew said:


> Mr. Enoneye...I personally revived this thread and I assure you that the last time I cast a line you were present. It has nothing to do with the heat. I just happened across an article that described what I smell and taste from CJ.
> 
> The good news it, you can have any and all fish I catch from there. I don't think there is anything "wrong" with them per se. I suspect it is something to do with my personal taste buds and olfactory system. Some people can't stand the taste and smell of cilantro. Some people's piss doesn't stink after they eat asparagus. I'm sure it is genetics.
> 
> I am certain CJ is cleaner than Indian Lake, but the Indian Lake fish taste much better...to ME.


...sent you a PM Mike


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Home brew, NO FAIR! WHERE`S the moderator ! I was ROBBED (sort of...) Guess I`ll unplug the new Fry Daddy...


----------



## saugmon

Intimidator said:


> The bad taste is probably from all that "funky" beer you drink!....you've destroyed your taste buds!lol
> 
> I don't keep ANY fish from ANY lake in the summer..I think they all get mushy...my freezers are filled when the fish and water are cold....just a personal preference!


I've got a coworker that says he won't eat anything before or after ice season.

I just cooked up a couple 3 Indian eyes from a week ago,along with the remaining vac sealed bags of eyes/crappie,couple white bass,and eye cheeks from last season and they all tasted great.Took that remaining batch to work and they got gobbled up. That fish bucket got dropped on the floor at work and fillets layed on the floor ,so I wrote on it "Beware,fell on floor" and they still ate every one by the end of the shift, LOL! I warned them all! 2 of those fillets were off a 20" fresh eye! At least they didn't go to waste.

I've been bleeding them that last 3-4 weeks and seems to be working very well. Slit their gills,throw them in the livewell for a while,then directly into the cooler.

Water temp was near 90 last week and still nice and firm fillets without the slightest smell or all the blood at the cleaning table.. A few have those little black spots on them,but I've seen a lot worse black spotting up in canada.


----------



## STEVEY

Seems like everyone is putting in their two cents on this so here is mine. I fished a lot in the spring. It was always CJ, Cowan or Indian Lake. Usually just going north or south of Springfield trying to avoid the rain clouds. One of the guys I fished with said the croppies from Cowan tasted much better than the ones from CJ. I told him he was nuts but I did notice one thing. When I clean fish I have a small table under a shade tree in the back yard and put the fillets in a big bowl. Then I give them a courtesy rinse with the garden hose with the bowl leaning to let the fish scales, grass etc out before I take them inside. The CJ fillets always foam up like there is dish soap in them. I mean I could rinse them for 3 or 4 minutes and still got foam.This happened every time. When I rinsed the fillet from Cowan it never happened. To me they tasted and smelled the same but I could see the difference.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Have to wonder if it`s the 50- 85% shad diet they`ve been gorging on lately ?


----------



## STEVEY

You are what you eat. Sorry, someone had to say it.


----------



## cjpolecat

Where is Paula Dean when you need her ????


----------



## Lewzer

That foam comment by STEVEY is interesting. I've noticed that too on certain batches of crappie and walleye from NEO lakes.

One other thing that caught my attention. Walleye from Lake Erie are not that great tasting. I mentioned that on the Erie forum several years ago and got a pretty good tongue lashing. All in good fun but seriously I won't eat a LE walleye > 20".
They definately has a heavy, fishy taste compared with the sweet taste of an inland Nimisila, West Branch, Mosquito walleye OF THE SAME LENGTH.
Most stated they couldn't tell the difference but a small number of people agreed with me. Mentioned the alewife and cisco diet in LE that is absent in most inland lakes other than Pymatuning.
I clean all the same including zippering and bleeding the fish and removing any red, yellow or otherwise discolored flesh.


----------



## Intimidator

Causes of tastes or smells in fish!
1. "Geosmin" caused by algae during Blue/Green blooms, or chemical reactions from decomposing organic matter on the bottom! Warm summer watter.
2. Micro habitats. shallow/stagnant or deep/flowing.
3. Fish's diet. Shad belong to herring family. Very Aromatic! Alewife, Cisco, etc!
4. Contaminates in certain water. Local run-off.
5. Lakes with Clay or Loom soils.
6. IMPROPER handling prior to cooking. Bacteria growing, muscle decomposing.
7. Warm water temps, increase bacteria growth.

Stevey is actually making SOAP...oils from warm fish is mixing with some sort of a sodium base. 
I live 12 minutes from CJ and ice my fish for the trip home...and I hardly ever take fish once the waters warm! I have no issues.

White Vinegar or Lemon Juice will also break down Geosmin in fish or other smells, they also kill bacteria! Proper temps and handling are still the key.


----------



## EnonEye

I'm fryin up some of those nasty tastin eyes from CJ tonight... will be doing the BBQ tastin ones this time. Probably gonna be terrible but I'll be a trooper and get through it.


----------



## Intimidator

EnonEye said:


> I'm fryin up some of those nasty tastin eyes from CJ tonight... will be doing the BBQ tastin ones this time. Probably gonna be terrible but I'll be a trooper and get through it.


Just had some this past weekend and they were "Terrible"!
Since I can't fish, I just live vicariously through those that can, and eat nasty frozen CJ fish!

Same Old Stuff...use common sense when you take them, common sense how you keep and transport them, common sense in how you prepare the meat, and common sense in cooking the meat! Miss a step and you possibly may have an issue!
Good Fishin' and Good Eatin'!


----------



## wheelld

Just my two cents.
I fish CJ, Indian, Erie, Brookville, GLSM and the rivers (GMR snd Stillwater). Have around 6 fish frys per yr camping and at my home. Usually around 20 people.  Crappie, eyes, gills, cats and some white bass. No one in my family will eat fish from CJ. Some others at the fish frys complain about the taste and refuse them. Some can't tell the difference and some can but don't mind. I don't like them and don't eat them, but CJ is nearby and the fishing is ok. To me and my family, they taste like motor oil. I believe the boat traffic and low water flow contribute. I have noticed the same taste in fish from Eastwood lake. It's not the shad. Brookville is very similar and the fish there taste fine. Same with Indian and GLSM. Since I give away a lot of fish anyway, I save the ones from CJ and give them to my brother in law. He doesn't seem to mind.
I eat fish I catch at least once per week but if I had to eat them from CJ, I'd quit.
I don't think there is anything wrong with CJ fish from a health standpoint, it's just the taste.
Larry


----------



## Lundy

Josh and I some years ago ice fished Indian on one day and Buckeye the next day. We kept some 17-20" saugeye both trips. There were kept cold and handled, and cleaned exactly the same way by me. The filets from Indian were much more white in color and had less of the greyish tint and more distinct taste that the Buckeye fillets had.

If I had not had the filets laying side by side I might not have noticed the difference as easily. The contrast in color was very noticeable. Right, wrong or whatever I haven't ice fished buckeye since. To each his own


----------



## 9Left

Yup..people can defend that lake all they want...the fish taste like crap...period


----------



## Curtis937

Intimidator said:


> Please pass the word to everyone...all of the fish in CJ Brown are unfit for human consumption and must not be taken from the lake. They are toxic and smell...the ones of us that fish CJ frequently will let everyone else know in 10 to 20 years when they can resume taking fish home again!lol


Lol priceless 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

9Left said:


> Yup..people can defend that lake all they want...the fish taste like crap...period


We really need to keep passing the word...the more word gets out about the bad tasting fish, toxic water, health hazzards, and such, we can do a Great public service by sending all of Springfield's "Finest" to better lakes that others like to fish....like I said before, I'll be willing to Monitor the lake and taste test fish, by myself, for however long I deem necessary for the health of my fellow man! Since I live close to CJ and am already, probably, maybe, on my death bed... I'd do that for all of you!
Good Fishing AND EATING To All!


----------



## Curtis937

Intimidator said:


> We really need to keep passing the word...the more word gets out about the bad tasting fish, toxic water, health hazzards, and such, we can do a Great public service by sending all of Springfield's "Finest" to better lakes that others like to fish....like I said before, I'll be willing to Monitor the lake and taste test fish, by myself, for however long I deem necessary for the health of my fellow man! Since I live close to CJ and am already, probably, maybe, on my death bed... I'd do that for all of you!
> Good Fishing AND EATING To All!


Lol I agree spread the word the water is dangerous not only to the people eating fish but also to the pleasure boaters especially if they are pulling tubes or skis or anything....and the water is even more dangerous for the people on jet skis maybe everyone should goto Indian lake it's very nice and very clean 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> Lol I agree spread the word the water is dangerous not only to the people eating fish but also to the pleasure boaters especially if they are pulling tubes or skis or anything....and the water is even more dangerous for the people on jet skis maybe everyone should goto Indian lake it's very nice and very clean
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Always dreamed of having my own 2200 acre pond!
Thank You, Thank You All!


----------



## Curtis937

Intimidator said:


> Always dreamed of having my own 2200 acre pond!
> Thank You, Thank You All!


That would be great.... I caught a catfish the other day with three eyes and I also caught a two headed crappie.....that tells you the water quality 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roscoe

I don't know which is worse.Eating that flavorful fish from CJ or eating Sushi in Philly which they buy from Fishermen that catch Catfish and Carp from the clean ol'Delaware River.I think they pay around $2.00 per pound per whole fish.YUK!!



Roscoe


----------



## 9Left

Its not the fishing people are complaining about..the fishing on cj is fine..they just taste like crap...that's all


----------



## Intimidator

9Left said:


> Its not the fishing people are complaining about..the fishing on cj is fine..they just taste like crap...that's all


Nah...you can't fish on it either, I wouldn't want anyone getting sick or worse!...with toxic algae, oil and gas from the millions of daily boats, dead fish, overall contamination from farm run-off, factory waste and poisons that has been dumped in it, nuclear barrel dumping, and because it doesn't flush well....it's just not safe to boat, swim, or fish! You can't let the water even touch you!And you certainly can't do anything to help the crappy taste of the fish!
As for myself, I've now become sick from eating the foul tasting fish from there (at least 1 meal a week, from the mid 70's on)...so there's no hope for me! I'll continue to monitor the water and the taste of the fish and maybe my son can continue the humanitarian research when I'm gone.............

Seriously!
I only take fish in the EARLY Spring and LATE Fall (FROM ANY LAKE), I keep them alive...then on ice for the 12 minute ride home, and I clean them as soon as I get home in cold fresh water, then they are prepared and eaten, or prepared and vacuum sealed! NO ISSUES, and I feed ALOT of different people and discerning noses and taste buds. Hell, I won't even eat fish that stinks and I've never had one like that from CJ during the times that I harvest! 
I've cooked 500 crappie filets for my Mother and Fathers 60th anniversary...400 for my nieces graduation...and 2-300 for parties I have...and they sure don't last long!
All I can say is, "sumbody ain't doin' sumpin' rite"!


----------



## 9Left

Intimidator said:


> Nah...you can't fish on it either, I wouldn't want anyone getting sick or worse!...with toxic algae, oil and gas from the millions of daily boats, dead fish, overall contamination from farm run-off, factory waste and poisons that has been dumped in it, nuclear barrel dumping, and because it doesn't flush well....it's just not safe to boat, swim, or fish! You can't let the water even touch you!And you certainly can't do anything to help the crappy taste of the fish!
> As for myself, I've now become sick from eating the foul tasting fish from there (at least 1 meal a week, from the mid 70's on)...so there's no hope for me! I'll continue to monitor the water and the taste of the fish and maybe my son can continue the humanitarian research when I'm gone.............


Yes..all that stuff is true..I mean...it IS Springfield afterall....all I do is just lower my expectations a little when I'm there and its not so bad


----------



## Curtis937

9Left said:


> Yes..all that stuff is true..I mean...it IS Springfield afterall....all I do is just lower my expectations a little when I'm there and its not so bad


Yea Springfield is a rough city I would stay out of it a lot of shootings....it's a very scary place.....id just stay out of the whole city in general.....bad fishing, crime, disease, pollution everyone should goto other city's....I here Indian lake is nice and safe.  I'll stay in Springfield because I'm from here and there's no help for me but when the city starts to clean up and becomes safe say in 40-50 years I'll let everyone know....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator

Curtis937 said:


> Yea Springfield is a rough city I would stay out of it a lot of shootings....it's a very scary place.....id just stay out of the whole city in general.....bad fishing, crime, disease, pollution everyone should goto other city's....I here Indian lake is nice and safe.  I'll stay in Springfield because I'm from here and there's no help for me but when the city starts to clean up and becomes safe say in 40-50 years I'll let everyone know....
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That was funny... people from Dayton actually have expectations??
Heck, you don't have any expectations left if you live in Dayton!


----------



## Lowell H Turner

I agree whole heartedly...I`m upping the antee...seriously, between all the farm run off, barrels of nuclear waste dumping, leaking boat motors, off shore oil drilling, people peeing in the water while swimming, and illegally feeding the ducks, there just are not any fish in there at all ! I have heard the Ceasar`s Creek is a nice clean lake though, with LOTS of fish that taste GOOD...(HINT ! HINT! )


----------



## 9Left

Springfield,Dayton...there both crapholes...


----------



## Intimidator

9Left said:


> Springfield,Dayton...there both crapholes...


Just did a little research....Springfield is a BIG step up for Daytonians! {evil laugh} {you're crappier than we are}......

Poverty level;
Dayton Metropolitan Area- 23%
Sprinkletown Metropolitan Area- 16.9%

Unemployment Rate;
Dayton Metropolitan Area- 7.9%
Springtucky- 7.1%

Median income of Home Owners;
Dayton Area- $45,010
Land of Springs and smelly fish- $47,987

Income per capita;
Daytona AREA- $16.702
CJ AREA- $18,002

{EVIL LAUGHING SOUND} We're better than you are....maybe you Daytonians are bringing the Smell here!!!


----------



## EnonEye

Lowell H Turner said:


> I agree whole heartedly...I`m upping the antee...seriously, between all the farm run off, barrels of nuclear waste dumping, leaking boat motors, off shore oil drilling, people peeing in the water while swimming, and illegally feeding the ducks, there just are not any fish in there at all ! I have heard the Ceasar`s Creek is a nice clean lake though, with LOTS of fish that taste GOOD...(HINT ! HINT! )


This is all my fault Lowell... I've done even worse than peeing in the water (it's my medication) - no... I sure wouldn't eat anything out of that lake after I've been there!


----------



## 9Left

Intimidator said:


> Just did a little research....Springfield is a BIG step up for Daytonians! {evil laugh} {you're crappier than we are}......
> 
> Poverty level;
> Dayton Metropolitan Area- 23%
> Sprinkletown Metropolitan Area- 16.9%
> 
> Unemployment Rate;
> Dayton Metropolitan Area- 7.9%
> Springtucky- 7.1%
> 
> Median income of Home Owners;
> Dayton Area- $45,010
> Land of Springs and smelly fish- $47,987
> 
> Income per capita;
> Daytona AREA- $16.702
> CJ AREA- $18,002
> 
> {EVIL LAUGHING SOUND} We're better than you are....maybe you Daytonians are bringing the Smell here!!!




Well I guess youre right..youre numbers dont show all that much difference though..sorry for the delayed response..my job actually requires that i pay attention and not sit on my duff researching meaningless crap. Youve convinced me to move to springfield though. Maybe we can meet up and spend an afternoon tying sticks together and dumping them in the lake. : )


----------



## Lowell H Turner

If you only knew what those 3 sets of sticks "tied together" are doing...did I mention we`re ONLY using walnut limbs and poison ivy vines to tie them together with ?


----------



## 9Left

Lowell H Turner said:


> If you only knew what those 3 sets of sticks "tied together" are doing...did I mention we`re ONLY using walnut limbs and poison ivy vines to tie them together with ?


okay okay..the the thread is draggin on here..Lowell..i will stop knocking the cover project..i know it is actually doing positive things for the lake and helping the fish...im just razzin the guy some...


----------



## Intimidator

9Left said:


> Well I guess youre right..youre numbers dont show all that much difference though..sorry for the delayed response..my job actually requires that i pay attention and not sit on my duff researching meaningless crap. Youve convinced me to move to springfield though. Maybe we can meet up and spend an afternoon tying sticks together and dumping them in the lake. : )


Yep that was fun...
You're more than welcome to join our little projects...it's actually pretty fun with a great group of guys...let me know when you come up, maybe we can fish!
Brent


----------



## homebrew

Me and 9Left some of the others who think there is a problem with the fish taste from CJ could do a blind "smell test" (we don't want to eat that stuff) vs. say Indian Lake fish or whatever from Kroger even. I promise you I can tell the difference. 

I'm happy for those of you who can't taste the difference, and I agree with 9Left that CJ is a fine place to fish. But the fish taste and smell funny to some of us. I for one am willing to put that to the test.


----------



## homebrew

I suspect an abundance of phosphates is the real problem (which might explain the foaming fish), but this is interesting: http://wyso.org/post/wittenberg-class-helps-study-stormwater-runoff-problem-springfield "According to Schelle, "the US EPA has decided that raw sewage flowing into creeks is not a good thing." He adds that, "any community that has these problems has steps in place to alert the public to the dangers to keep people out of these streams at certain times. At the same time it's a problem that we want to fix and we should be fixing.""


----------



## Intimidator

homebrew said:


> I suspect an abundance of phosphates is the real problem (which might explain the foaming fish), but this is interesting: http://wyso.org/post/wittenberg-class-helps-study-stormwater-runoff-problem-springfield "According to Schelle, "the US EPA has decided that raw sewage flowing into creeks is not a good thing." He adds that, "any community that has these problems has steps in place to alert the public to the dangers to keep people out of these streams at certain times. At the same time it's a problem that we want to fix and we should be fixing.""


If phosphates were the issue then you couldnt stand any fish from shallow lakes...the run-off from Springfield is after CJ so the Mad and Dayton are polluted.
You need to try 40 degree fish and see if things change.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

I loved Enoneye`s comment...you thought that was a floating Baby Ruth candy bar, just like in "Caddy Shack" ! Remind me to NEVER eat another fish outta CJ again...


----------



## Bossman302

lol this thread gave me a pretty good laugh, but seriously, I agree with the few here that cant tell the difference in fish taste. I thought the whole point of eating fish... was because it tasted like fish...?


----------

